# Going Monday AM....You can go



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

Launch at 5:15A from Joes Bayou in Destin.....Fish within 10 miles.....Return by 8 or 9 latest

PM if interested.........

Ps: No drunks....Drinks OK........


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

*Another Monday....Another Trip*

Hopefully seas will calm


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Curtis; If you still have an opening, I am interested. We went about 2 weeks ago ed Yusis 850 857 1039


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Ed,

The seas don't look so great right now......... Let's talk tonight and decide something


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

Yes, the forecasters say its gonna be too nasty out there on Monday...........and according to them, the whole dang week..............

We'll look again on Tuesday


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Looks like Friday the weather may break for you guys, but I would be leary of trying to fit a trip in before the building weather if there is any possibility of boat issues...


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

Yes..... and I've gotta be out of town Friday...........

These last few days of snapper season are slipping away...........


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

Next Monday looks better.....weekend looks OK but I'm occupied.........


----------

